# Wild rat and wild rabbit interactions.



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, I am currently writing a rat novel and need to know how wild rats and WILD rabbits interact. I have looked all over the internet and cannot find a thing about it, it's all about pet rabbits, not wild ones. 

The way I see it is that, although the wild rats have been known to kill pet rabbits, wild rabbits are much stronger and would probably win in a fight with them. They have powerful hind legs that could knock a rat of its feet and their teeth are huge compared to a rats. I can imagine the males being quite protectice of their burrows.. Saying that, I am afraid of rabbits (lol), so I might be giving them more power than they actually have. I'd assume wild rats go into burrows and maybe eat some of the baby rabbits though, new borns and the like. I volunteered at a small zoo and they had problems with the wild rats eating the baby guinea pigs.. they seemed to leave the adult ones alone though, which again suggests that an adult wild rabbit would win in a fight as they're much more powerful than domestic guinea pigs.

Also, how would a wild rat react to a domestic rat, do you think? I think the rabbit would definately win that one. 

(None of my characters get killed by a bunny, they're far to cool for that ;D)


----------



## missighaufen (3 mo ago)

Yes. My Male pet Rabbit - Raab Rabinovitcz AKA bunnifurr, jealously Guards his Food and treats During the Night. Several times I have been awakened by what sounded like a Rat caught in a trap (loud Fearful Squeeking and Squeeling) only to find Raab Rabinovitcz Attorney at Law Standing there with Fur all Disheveled looking Crazy with tufts of gray Rat fur stuck to his claws. Domestic Rabbits can be very territorial especially the Males.


----------

